# NEW Synit GoM Popping Rod



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Still putting the final touches and final shaping on this one, but I wanted to get it up. I seriously can't believe how lightweight this build turned out. It is shocking when compared to comparable popping rods!! I want to go test cast it against a few others I have in it's class. All in all, a SWEET new popping rod from Synit.

Blank - Synit TopShot GoM Edition
Guides - Fuji MNSG
Seat - PacBay ChannelLock Slim Graphite
Gimbal - Fuji Graphite

The thread was a new color and style for me. The way I put on the color preserver kinda shows a spiraling or lining effect on some spots... It's hard to describe, but it gives the thread alot more "personality" than the ncp gives. I really like it alot and will be showing it off on a few new builds I have rolling right now.

Anyway, here goes:










I also used a new thread here on the base wrap.  It's a really neat color and catches light really well. Not much fun to work with, but I love the way it works with the logos.


















































































This rod is for sale. PM for details.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet build!....

Regards,
Doug


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Did you sell this Synit?


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

You do realize it was from May of 2011


----------

